# Need Help In Drilling Rda



## VapeSnow (23/8/14)

Hi guys

Anybody knows someone in Cape Town who can drill my kraken feed holes and Rm2 air holes bigger?

Looking for someone who will do a neat job for a good price.


----------



## kevkev (23/8/14)

You can go to a local engineering shop and ask them if they can do it for you. But its not a difficult task at all.


----------



## fred1sa (23/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anybody knows someone in Cape Town who can drill my kraken feed holes and Rm2 air holes bigger?
> 
> Looking for someone who will do a neat job for a good price.


Reomiser can be widened with a knife. It's soft metal.


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/8/14)

Yep rm2 is very soft can use a drill bit and your hand. For the kracken deck you might need a vice and a drill.


----------



## Alex (23/8/14)

@JakesSA and I modded my plume veil this afternoon. first on the milling machine for the horizontal holes through the positive post block. And then onto the lathe to drill the 510 connection. I would say that using a lathe is essential for getting extremely accurate results when drilling through the positive post. The airholes are easy to do with just a normal hand drill, or press.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/8/14)

Okay thx guys. Ill see what i can do.


----------

